# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Azamara Quest [Blue Moon, Delphin Renaissance]

## Maroulis Nikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*


*Νέα εταιρεία για πολυτελείς κρουαζιέρες με αφετηρία ή προορισμό και το Λαύριο!*

*Αθήνα, 21 Μαΐου 2007: H Celebrity Cruises δημιούργησε μια νέα εταιρεία υπερπολυτελών κρουαζιερών με την ονομασία “Azamara Cruises” που στόχο έχει να προσφέρει υπερπολυτελείς κρουαζιέρες σε εξωτικούς προορισμούς σε Ευρώπη, Νότια Αμερική και Ασία την επόμενη τριετία. Στα σχέδια της εταιρείας περιλαμβάνονται και κρουαζιέρες που θα πραγματοποιούν τον γύρο του κόσμου!* 
*Με στόλο αποτελούμενο από 2 κρουαζιερόπλοια χωρητικότητας 30.277 τόνων και δυνατότητα φιλοξενίας 710 επιβατών το καθένα - το Azamara Journey και το Azamara Quest – η Azamara Cruises θα επισκέπτεται περισσότερους από 200 προορισμούς σε 70 και πλέον χώρες, παρέχοντας εν πλω εκλεπτυσμένες υπηρεσίες και προϊόντα σε δρομολόγια και προορισμούς που μέχρι σήμερα ήταν δυσπρόσιτοι σε όσους επιθυμούν κάτι περισσότερο από τα τετριμμένα.* 
*Σύμφωνα με τον Dan Hanrahan, Πρόεδρο των εταιρειών Azamara Cruises και Celebrity Cruises, “η Azamara Cruises έχει σχεδιαστεί ειδικά για τους ενθουσιώδεις ταξιδιώτες που εκτιμούν το προϊόν της κρουαζιέρας ως είδος διακοπών, αλλά αποζητούν κάτι παραπάνω, κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο. Αυτό ακριβώς παρέχει η Azamara Cruises: ένα προϊόν που συνδυάζει άψογη εξυπηρέτηση, εξαιρετική κουζίνα και προορισμούς πέρα από τους καθιερωμένους με εκδρομές πραγματικά μοναδικές.*
_Εκτός από την προσέγγιση προορισμών που έχουν περιορισμένες υποδομές για να υποδεχθούν τα μεγάλα κρουαζιερόπλοια, η Azamara Cruises διαφέρει και στις παροχές της εν πλω. Σε κάθε καμπίνα ή σουίτα διατίθεται υπηρεσία μπάτλερ, φρεσκοκομμένα λουλούδια, φρέσκα φρούτα, είδη προσωπικής φροντίδας Elemis, βαμβακερές ρόμπες και παντόφλες, ενώ όλες οι καμπίνες διαθέτουν εσωτερικό μπάνιο, επίπεδη τηλεόραση, τηλέφωνο, mini-bar, στεγνωτήρα μαλλιών και αυτόνομο σύστημα ψύξης/θέρμανσης. Εκτός από τις εξαιρετικά εκλεπτυσμένες υπηρεσίες, οι επιβάτες των Azamara Journey και Azamara Quest θα απολαμβάνουν γεύματα πέντε αστέρων στα εστιατόρια του “Aqualina” και “Prime C”, αλλά και θεραπείες spa στην καμπίνα τους._ 
*“Δημιουργήσαμε την Azamara Cruises προκειμένου να ανταποκριθούμε στις ανάγκες συγκεκριμένου μεριδίου της αγοράς το οποίο έως σήμερα θεωρούμε πως δεν είχε τύχει της απαιτούμενης προσοχής. Το προϊόν που προσφέρουμε είναι η απάντηση σε όσους αποζητούν κάτι ξεχωριστό που να συνδυάζει την απόλυτη πολυτέλεια, τη διακριτικότητα και τη μοναδικότητα” δήλωσε ο Richard Fain, Πρόεδρος και Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της Royal Caribbean Cruises Limited, μητρικής εταιρείας της Azamara Cruises. “Η Azamara Cruises ήρθε να ανατρέψει όσα γνωρίζουμε για την κρουαζιέρα.”* 
*Στις κρουαζιέρες για την περιοχή της Μεσογείου, η Azamara Cruises έχει συμπεριλάβει 7 ελληνικούς προορισμούς και συγκεκριμένα το Λαύριο (λιμάνι αναχώρησης ή άφιξης στις Μεσογειακές κρουαζιέρες), το Ηράκλειο, τη Χίο, τη Σαντορίνη, το Ναύπλιο, το Γύθειο και την Ιτέα. Όπως επισήμανε ο Ανδρέας Στυλιανόπουλος, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος του τουριστικού οργανισμού* _Navigator «Η Μεσόγειος απορροφά το 12.6% του παγκόσμιου μεριδίου προορισμών κρουαζιέρας και η Ελλάδα διαθέτει και το προϊόν και τη δυναμική να εξελιχθεί σε προορισμό αντίστοιχο της Καραϊβικής, η οποία απορροφά περίπου το 45% της παγκόσμιας αγοράς. Πιστεύουμε πως τα δρομολόγια της Azamara Cruises αποτελούν το πρώτο βήμα προς αυτή τη κατεύθυνση.»_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

* Ο Πειραιάς θα αποτελεί το λιμάνι αναχώρησης ή άφιξης του στις Μεσογειακές κρουαζιέρες* 

*Αθήνα, 30 Οκτωβρίου 2007*: – Η *Azamara Cruises*_*_ έρχεται να ενισχύσει την παρουσία της στον τομέα των υπερπολυτελών κρουαζιερών με την προσθήκη του πλήρως ανανεωμένου κρουαζιερόπλοιου *Azamara Quest* το οποίο από τις *7 Ιουνίου* έως και τις *22 Νοεμβρίου 2008* θα πραγματοποιεί 15ήμερες κρουαζιέρες σε Ανατολική Μεσόγειο (Ιταλία, Ελλάδα, Τουρκία, Κύπρο & Αίγυπτο) και Μαύρη Θάλασσα με λιμάνι αναχώρησης ή άφιξης τον *Πειραιά*.

Με χωρητικότητα *30.277 τόνων* και δυνατότητα φιλοξενίας *694 ατόμων*, το Azamara Quest σε συνδυασμό με το Azamara Journey θα επισκέπτεται περισσότερους από *200 προορισμούς* σε *70* και πλέον *χώρες*, παρέχοντας εν πλω εκλεπτυσμένες υπηρεσίες και προϊόντα σε δρομολόγια και προορισμούς που μέχρι σήμερα ήταν δυσπρόσιτοι σε όσους επιθυμούσαν κάτι περισσότερο από τα τετριμμένα.  

Εκτός από την προσέγγιση προορισμών που έχουν περιορισμένες υποδομές για να υποδεχθούν τα μεγάλα κρουαζιερόπλοια, η Azamara Cruises διαφέρει και στις παροχές της εν πλω. Σε κάθε καμπίνα ή σουίτα διατίθεται υπηρεσία μπάτλερ, φρεσκοκομμένα λουλούδια, φρέσκα φρούτα, είδη προσωπικής φροντίδας Elemis, βαμβακερές ρόμπες και παντόφλες, ενώ όλες οι καμπίνες διαθέτουν εσωτερικό μπάνιο, επίπεδη τηλεόραση, τηλέφωνο, mini-bar, στεγνωτήρα μαλλιών και αυτόνομο σύστημα ψύξης/θέρμανσης. 

Πέρα από τις εξαιρετικά εκλεπτυσμένες υπηρεσίες στην καμπίνα τους, οι επιβάτες της Azamara Cruises έχουν τη δυνατότητα να απολαύσουν γεύματα μεσογειακών επιρροών στα ρεστοράν πέντε αστέρων “*Aqualina*” και “*Prime C*” καθώς και ελαφριά γεύματα στα “*Breeza*”, “*Windows Caf&eacute;*” και “*Mosaic Caf&eacute;*”. Χάρη στο μοναδικό κελάρι που διαθέτει το Azamara Quest οι επιβάτες του μπορούν να απολαύσουν μεγάλη ποικιλία κρασιών, να συμμετάσχουν σε σεμινάρια με θέμα το κρασί ή ακόμα και στις ειδικές βραδιές γευσιγνωσίας. 

Ειδοποιός διαφορά στις παροχές εν πλω, αποτελεί το *AstralSpa*, ένας πρωτοποριακός χώρος ξεκούρασης και χαλάρωσης που εξασφαλίζει απολαυστική πολυτέλεια και περιποίηση καθώς και θεραπείες spa εφάμιλλες αυτών που προσφέρουν μερικά από τα πιο γνωστά Spa στον κόσμο. Για θεραπείες όπως βελονισμό, μικροδερμοαπολέπιση και θεραπείες περιποίησης προσώπου, οι επιβάτες μπορούν να επιλέξουν είτε το υπαίθριο spa relaxation lounge είτε την ειδικά διαμορφωμένη σουίτα αισθητικής ενώ όσοι έχουν επιλέξει σουίτες για τη διαμονή τους μπορούν να απολαύσουν ορισμένες από τις υπηρεσίες του Spa και στην διακριτικότητα του χώρου τους.

Στις κρουαζιέρες για την περιοχή της Μεσογείου, η Azamara Cruises είχε συμπεριλάβει αρχικά το Λαύριο ως λιμάνι αναχώρησης ή άφιξης στις *Μεσογειακές κρουαζιέρες*, αλλά κατόπιν μεγάλης ζήτησης τόσο από Έλληνες όσο και ξένους επιβάτες, το λιμάνι αφετηρίας ή τερματισμού των κρουαζιέρων που θα πραγματοποιηθούν στη Μεσόγειο θα είναι τελικά ο *Πειραιάς*. Οι υπόλοιποι ελληνικοί προορισμοί που θα επισκέπτεται το Azamara Quest είναι το *Ηράκλειο*, η *Χίος*, η *Σαντορίνη*, το *Ναύπλιο*, το *Γύθειο* και η  *Ιτέα*.

----------


## kalypso

AzamaraQuestStarboard.jpg

το Azamara Quest στις 25/10/2007 σε κρουαζιέρα στο Coco Cay,Bahamas.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το Azamara στο λιμάνι του Περαιά.

azamara1.jpg

azamar3.jpg

azamara2.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Μερικά στοιχεία για το βαπόρι ,το οποίο είναι το πρώην Renaissance Seven και μετέπειτα Blue Moon . 


_Azamara Quest_*Built:*2000
*Builder:*Chantiers de l'Atlantique, St. Nazaire, France
*Status:**Tonnage:*30,277 gross tons
*Length:*181.00 m
*Width:*25.46 m
*Depth:*5.80 m
*Max Speed:*18 knots
*Decks:*11
*Complement:*710 passengers, Unknown crew
*Registry:*Malta

Ένα βαπόρι πραγματικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο , όπου έχει δοθεί σημασία και στην παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια . Απέραντοι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι για τον επιβάτη , προσεκτικά διακοσμημένοι. Καμπινές ευρύχωρες, πανέμορφες με μεγάλα κρεβάτια , plasma t/v ,και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται για να απολαύσει ο επιβάτης την διαμονή του .Όσο για το προσωπικό ....όλοι με ένα χαμόγελο ,και πρόθυμοι να σε εξυπηρετήσουν ,ακόμη εμάς που ήμασταν απλά επισκέπτες .Και το κυριότερο !Το ταξιδεύουν Έλληνες αξιωματικοί . 
IMG_1287.jpg
IMG_1428.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Καμπίνες σε έναν ατελείωτο διάδρομο .
IMG_1376.jpg
Μια καμπίνα μεσαίας κατηγόριας με μπαλκόνι , και με
King size κρεβάτι για τρελούς ύπνους αλλά μόνο τις πρωινές ώρες .Τις υπόλοιπες λιώνεις διασκεδάζοντας στα εκατοντάδες evens που γίνονται στο πλοίο.
IMG_1378.jpg
Και εδώ που όλοι πανε μόνοι τους ....η σχεδόν όλοι !
IMG_1379.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ το φαγητό σας θα είναι απόλαυση .
IMG_1403.jpg
IMG_1395.jpg
IMG_1396.jpg
Φρέσκα λουλούδια υπάρχουν παντού .
IMG_1400.jpg
IMG_1311.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ είναι που αφήνετε τον καντέμη έξω .Υπέροχος χώρος για να χάσετε η να κερδίσετε χρήματα .
IMG_1406.jpg
IMG_1407.jpg
IMG_1408.jpg
IMG_1418.jpg
IMG_1416.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες Νίκο και mastrokosta!!!!Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ αν σας κρέμονται πατσάδες , καλύτερα στην καμπίνα σας , για να μην πηδήξει και κανείς στην θάλασσα .Λάδια καλά στο κορμί, και αφήστε τον ήλιο να κάνει τα υπόλοιπα .Και μόλις γίνεται από την μια πλευρά , γυρίστε και από την άλλη σαν ομελέτα . 

IMG_1287.jpg
IMG_1288.jpg
IMG_1297.jpg
IMG_1334.jpg
IMG_1338.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ μπορείς να κάψεις όσα παίρνεις κάθε μέρα με τόσο φαγητό .
IMG_1339.jpg
IMG_1340.jpg
IMG_1341.jpg

Εδώ είναι το service των κυριών .Μπουζί πλατίνες ,ζυγοστάθμιση , ευθυγράμμιση κτλ .
IMG_1345.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Στο ταξίδι,σας λείπει το Nautilia ?Κανένα πρόβλημα !Από εδώ θα συνδεθείτε μαζί μας 
IMG_1348.jpg
IMG_1349.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΣΤΗΝ ΧΙΟ... ΣΥΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΕΣ 3
A.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

BRAVO!! ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΡΕΠΟΡΤΑΖ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ. ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΝΤΟΚΙΜΑΤΕΡ ΣΤΟ ΣΚΑΙ. ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## gvaggelas

και ορισμένες φωτό από την σημερινή του παραμονή και αναχώρηση από την Χίο.

----------


## Leo

Όλα καλά Γιώργο και το καλύτερο στο τέλος. Με τον χαιρετισμό (σφυρίγματα) στο βιντεάκι... Ευχαριστούμε γία το πλήρες ρεπορτάζ απο την Χίο.

----------


## STRATHGOS

Εικόνα1293.jpg

Εικόνα1297.jpg

----------


## kalypso

3137.jpg

3140.jpg

3150.jpg

το Azamara Quest την περασμένη Παρασκευή 25/7/2008 στην Ιτέα.

----------


## Haddock

Να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα για το Azamara Journey, μην αγνοήσετε την απολαυστική αεροφωτογραφία της πλωτής πολιτείας.

----------


## pmarop

16/8 στον Σαρωνικό πηγαίνοντας προς κυκλάδες

----------


## gvaggelas

Και μία φωτογραφίά από την άφιξή του στην Χίο ένα πρωινό (δυστυχώς είναι από κινητό).
DSC00129.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Και μία φωτογραφίά από την άφιξή του στην Χίο ένα πρωινό (δυστυχώς είναι από κινητό).


Πολύ όμορφη φωτό και πανοραμική. :Wink:

----------


## gvaggelas

Την Τετάρτη 29-10-08 11.25 η Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία δέχθηκε κλήση για πυρκαγιά στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο  AZAMARA QUEST  που βρισκόταν αγκυροβολιμένο στο λιμάνι της Χίου. Τα 8 οχήματα με τους 16 άντρες που μετέβησαν διεπίστωσαν ότι η μικρή πυρκαγιά που είχε εκδηλωθεί στο 2ο deck εντός του στεγνωτηρίου,  ήδη είχε κατασβεσθεί από ιδία μέσα του πλοίου. Για την ακριβή αιτία του συμβάντος, αποφαίνεται το Λιμεναρχείο Χίου.

www.chiosnews.gr

----------


## DimitrisT

Φωτογραφίες του Αζαμάρα Κουεστ στην Χίο.
DSC00998.JPG

DSC00993.jpg

DSC00987.jpg

DSC00988.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Φωτογραφίες του αζαμαρα κουεστ 15/10/2008 στην Χίο

----------


## DimitrisT

Φωτο από την ταράτσα μουτου Αζαμαρα Κουεστ από τη χτεσινή άφιξη στη Χίο (12/6) .Αύριο ή μεθαύριο θα ανεβάσω και φωτο κοντινές από το λιμάνι και το μπούρτζι.
DSCF0330.jpg

DSCF0331.jpg

DSCF0334.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

12/6 Χίος  φωτο1 φωτο2 φωτο3

----------


## DimitrisT

Αναχώρηση Αζαμάρα Κουεστ από τη Χίο  φωτο2

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Αζαμαρα Κουεστ στο λιμάνι της Χίου  στις 12/6
DSCF0348.jpg

DSCF0349.jpg

DSCF0350.jpg

DSCF0352.jpg

DSCF0353.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Φωτογραφίες από το λιμενοβραχίωνα με τον κόκκινο φάρο
DSCF0356.jpg

DSCF0357.jpg

DSCF0358.jpg

DSCF0359.jpg

Φωτο από το Μπούρτζι 
DSCF0362.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Φωτο από το Μπούρτζι (συνέχεια)
DSCF0365.jpg

DSCF0368.jpg

DSCF0369.jpg

DSCF0373.jpg

DSCF0381.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Αζαμάρα μαζί με το ρ/κ Μιχάλης Σ που το βοηθά να "ξεκολλήσει " από την προβλήτα.
DSCF0377.jpg

DSCF0378.jpg

DSCF0379.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο αρχίζει σιγά σιγά την αναχώρηση
DSCF0382.jpg

DSCF0383.jpg

DSCF0385.jpg

DSCF0386.jpg

DSCF0387.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Περνώντας μπροστά από το Μπούρτζι 
DSCF0392.jpg

DSCF0393.jpg

DSCF0394.jpg

βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι 
DSCF0396.jpg

DSCF0397.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Έχοντας βγει από το λιμάνι με πορεία προς Κουσάντασι 
DSCF0398.jpg

DSCF0399.jpg

DSCF0400.jpg

DSCF0401.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Azamara Quest ξανά στη Χίο μετά από 1 μήνα.Καθώς κατέβηκα να το φωτογραφίσω βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπος με  μια έκπληξη,το πλοίο δεμένο αντίθετα από ότι συνήθως  :Confused: .
DSCF1211.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Azamara Quest κατά το χτεσινό απόπλου από τη Χίο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο αναχωρεί από τη Χίο και περνάει μπροστά από το Μπούρτζι για να βγει από το λιμάνι.

----------


## DimitrisT

Χίος 17/7 το Azamara Quest ετοιμάζεται να βγει από το λιμάνι της Χίου. Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο mastrokostas.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Χίος 17/7 το Azamara Quest ετοιμάζεται να βγει από το λιμάνι της Χίου. Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο mastrokostas.


 Φιλε Δημητρη σ ευχαριστω .Πανεμορφη !

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Αζαμάρα δεμένο  στη Χίο διαφορετικά απόότι συνήθως.

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή αναχώρηση του Azamara Quest από το λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF2134.jpg

DSCF2139.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

ΤΟ AZAMARA QUEST ΓΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 2009 ΣΤΙΣ 28/11. ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΙΔΙΑΣ ΜΕΡΑΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΤΗ ΣΙΓΚΑΠΟΥΡΗ. ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ '10.

----------


## ορφεας

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς ποιανής εταιρίας είναι το πλοίο αυτό;

----------


## SOLSTICE

> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς ποιανής εταιρίας είναι το πλοίο αυτό;


AZAMARA Club Cruises η οποία ανήκει στη CELEBRITY αν και τα "Quest" και "Journey" μοιάζουν πολύ με τα πλοία της Oceania "Regatta" , "Nautica", "Insignia".

----------


## Apostolos

Όλα ανήκαν στην άτυχη Renaisance απο R One ως το R Eight
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/r_seven_2000.htm

----------


## SOLSTICE

> Όλα ανήκαν στην άτυχη Renaisance απο R One ως το R Eight
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/r_seven_2000.htm


ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΑΤΥΧΗΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ. ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ "DELPHIN RENAISSANCE", ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΝ EINAI TO ΠΡΩΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ QUEST;

----------


## ελμεψη

Στο λιμανι της Ροδου στις 4/5/2010 με φοντο το ηλιοβασιλεμα και το σουρουπο.

DSC_6134(1).JPG

DSC_6176(1).JPG

----------


## vinman

*Σημερινή αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93243

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93244

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93245

----------


## SOLSTICE

To Azamara Quest επιστρέφει στα μέρη μας το Μάιο και πέρα από τους κλασσικούς προορισμούς, στο πρόγραμμά του περιλαμβάνονται και άλλα μέρη όπως η Κως και τα Χανιά. Μία και μοναδική προσέγγιση θα πραγματοποιήσει στην Πάρο στις 23/8, στη Μυτιλήνη στις 26/8 και στις 9/9 στην ΑΙΓΙΝΑ!!! :Very Happy:  (Στο site της εταιρίας το όνομα και η τοποθεσία του νησιού στο χάρτη, βγάζουν μάτια..!)

----------


## Express Pigasos

οσο ηταν ακομα στα λευκα...αναχωρηση απο τον Πειραια στις 17/5/2012

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AZAMARA QUEST στις 11-06-2011 δεμένο στον Πειραιά και πίσω του μπαίνει ο Ολυμπιονίκης.

AZAMARA QUEST 04 11-06-2011.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Azamara Quest_ μεσα στον ποταμο Γουδαλκιβιρ, κοντα στην Σεβιλλη !!!! 

IMG_2774.jpg
Απο φιλη σπουδαστρια.

----------


## kalypso

AZAMARA QUEST χθεσινή αναχώρηση..!
azamara.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Έρχεται στην Σύρο το κρουαζιερόπλοιο με τους Swingers*29 Ιουνίου 2017_2_
_1274_


_Κοινοποίηση στο Facebook
 Κάντε Tweet στο Twitter
_

__
__

*Έρχεται στην Σύρο το κρουαζιερόπλοιο με τους Swingers**Αποκλειστικά πλάνα: Ασυγκράτητα ζευγάρια σε κοινή θέα – Σάλπαρε για Κυκλάδες η κρουαζιέρα των οργίων*_¶ρχισε την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα, από τον Πειραιά το ταξίδι του το «Αmazara Quest» για ένα ατελείωτο ερωτικό ταξίδι με ανταλλαγές ερωτικών συντρόφων και θέα το απέραντο ελληνικό γαλάζιο._


_350 ζευγάρια swingers συμμετέχουν στην «κρουαζιέρα της αγάπης», που φιλοξενεί το πλωτό παλάτι. Σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές πληροφορίες του Cyclades24.gr το πλοίο θα προσεγγίσει εκτάκτως το λιμάνι της Σύρου αύριο το πρωί και θα παραμείνει στην Σύρο για 12 ολόκληρες ώρες._

_Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το πλοίο θα κάνει στάση σε Μύκονο, Πάρο, Ρόδο, Μαρμαρίδα, Σαντορίνη, Χανιά και θα επιστρέψει στην Αθήνα την επόμενη Τετάρτη._

_


_

_Ανάμεσά στους 700 επιβάτες του κρουαζιερόπλοιου είναι ζάμπλουτοι Αμερικανοί και Ευρωπαίοι επιχειρηματίες, γνωστοί αθλητές, top models και γνωστά ονόματα της ξένης showbiz με «βαριά» πορτοφόλια._


_Στη ροζ λίστα περιλαμβάνονται άτομα υπεράνω υποψίας, τα οποία δεν μπορούν να αντισταθούν στο πάθος τους για ανταλλαγές ερωτικών συντρόφων, αλλά προσπαθούν να το κρατήσουν μακριά από τους περίεργους και για τον λόγο αυτόν κρατούν κρυφή τη συμμετοχή τους στο ταξίδι με το πολυτελές κρουαζιερόπλοιο._



_Η διάρκειά του είναι οκτώ μέρες και θα έχει ως περιεχόμενο αχαλίνωτο σεξ, ερωτικά παιχνίδια και live ερωτικά σόου._



_Υπεύθυνη για τις κρατήσεις ήταν η ολλανδικής καταγωγής ιστοσελίδα ανταλλαγής συντρόφων sdc.com και κάθε εισιτήριο ανερχόταν στα 2.349 δολάριο το άτομο._

_


_


_Το Cyclades24.gr σας παρουσιάζει αποκλειστικά πλάνα κατά τον απόπλου του πλοίου από τον Πειραιά.Όπως θα παρατηρήσετε προσεκτικά τα παιχνίδια…μεταξύ των ζευγαριών άρχισαν από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά…
ΠΗΓΗ_

----------

